# Are sunflowers safe for rabbits to eat?



## Leaf (Aug 12, 2008)

I am *not* asking about sunflower *seeds*.

(no yelling, just clarifying^^) 

I have a lot of volunteer sunflowers growing in the back yard and in the front by the house. The finches have finished off several heads and I want to cut back some old growth.

My yard has NOT been treated in any way what-so-ever. Everything grows all natural - the sunflowers grew in plain dirt, now growth food or dirt added.

When I cut the stalks down I'll just pitch them but I was wondering if I could strip the leafs off and give them to the rabbits as a treat.

Does anyone know?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 12, 2008)

I've seen sunflower leaves listed as a safe plant to feed rabbits. As with any addition/changes to the diet, start with small amounts.



Pam


----------

